# May Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Multiple Choice! Lots of great entries this month and a couple that were not included in the voting poll due to insufficient post count; thanks to *Carley840* and *Beeps*, great photos, please keep posting.
Vote for your favorite(s) *Song or Movie based Golden* now.

*1. 3Pebs3 "Superman"








2. fourlakes "Three Amigos"








3. Fattner "Backdraft"








4. Zach "Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice"








5. Rainheart "Star Wars: Yoda"








6. ShadowGolden "The Lion King"








7. Wendy427 "Just The Two Of Us"








8. Kirsten "Rudy"








9. kwhit "Crocodile Rock"








10. Megora "Time of Your Life"








11. Aleksandrina "Fantasia"








12. ceegee "Surf Crazy"








13. Hank & Jim in NB "Sittin by the dock of the bay"








14. Karen519 "Margaritaville"








15. lestat1978 "Hunchback of Notre Dame"








16. Claudia M "Three Musketeers"








17. Daisy123 "Sleeping Beauty"








18. gooddog "You've Got a Friend"








19. Katduf "Dirty Rotten Scoundrels"








20. Juli "Ghostbusters"








21. AlanK "Rocky"








22. Pammie "Dirty Harry"








23. Ivyacres "Eye of the Tiger"








24. Capt Jack "Almost Paradise"








25. Max's Dad "You've Got a Friend"








26. The life of Piper "Sleeping Beauty"








27. elly "He ain't heavy, he's my brother"*


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Don't forget to vote.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wonderful entries, just got my vote in!.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Done!!!!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too have also voted.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I Just Voted!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I voted too, great entries everyone!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We are off to a good start with 20 votes so far....... Keep them coming.


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

Our goldens are the best kind of friends. We are all very lucky to have them in our lives.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I've voted. Great entries everyone!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

27 votes so far.........


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

Heehee...looks like my sarcastic approach to this lol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

If you haven't, please look through the_* Great *_entries and make your selections.

*Voting ends Sunday, 05-31-2015 at 05:54 PM*


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Just a note that I actually did not enter my sig pic in the contest. I only made a comment about fourlakes picture three amigos with the little puppy peeking from behind. Thank you anyway! They do look like three musketeers in the sig pic.


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

Shoot, guess not this month! Are we allowed to have more than one entry? Thanks!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Claudia M said:


> Just a note that I actually did not enter my sig pic in the contest. I only made a comment about fourlakes picture three amigos with the little puppy peeking from behind. Thank you anyway! They do look like three musketeers in the sig pic.


Lol, I figured. But it fit perfectly and I couldn't resist.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

In response to *The life of Piper*

Hi, Just one per month.

As a side note to everyone: you are more than welcome to submit as many photos as you like but only one of them will be considered in the voting poll.

In general if you do not specify which photo you prefer I may either pick the first one you submit or in some cases I will select the one I think has the best chance of winning or captures the theme best.

An example is below, three great pictures submitted by SoxOz in March, the theme was Meet-Cute and I selected the 3rd picture for the voting poll, SoxOz won of course that month. 



soxOZ said:


> Moe is our latest addition to our already 3 Goldens, Mac, Maesie & Matilda.
> I may have posted some of these before, but hope you enjoy them, maybe a second time...
> 
> Moe, the first few minutes of us getting him. It was love at first sight...!!!
> ...


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

1stGold13 said:


> In response to *The life of Piper*
> 
> Hi, Just one per month.
> 
> ...


OK!!! Thank you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you haven't voted yet, take a few minutes to look through the entries and make your selections-you can vote for more than one picture.

*Voting ends Sunday May 31st @ 5:54 P.M.*


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Don't forget to vote


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

If not, look through the entries and make your selections.

*Voting ends Sunday May 31st @ 5:54 P.M.*


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

43 votes so far, can we make it to 50?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Voting ends Sunday May 31st at 5:54 P.M. *

If you haven't voted yet, please look through the entries and make your selections, you can choose more than one!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Reminder*- *voting ends Sunday May 31st at 5:54 P.M.*

If you haven't voted yet, take a few minutes to look through the entries and make your selections. You can choose more than one entry, so vote for your favorites!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

1stGold13 said:


> 43 votes so far, can we make it to 50?


We are getting there. 47 votes so far.......


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

*Voting ends tomorrow-Sunday May 31st @ 5:54 p.m.*


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Yay! 54 votes in.

If you haven't voted, look through the entries and make your selections. 

*Voting ends tomorrow-Sunday May 31st at 5:54 p.m.*


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

60 votes!!!! Less than 24 hours until the poll closes, don't forget to vote.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Last hours to vote.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Voting ends today, you can choose multiple photos or just one. Last chance! Such a fun theme!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Congratulations to our winner *elly*, PM sent.
Thank you all for another great month of photos, we love them.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone who voted for us  Delighted. Such great entries, was a great month! Well done all!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Miss Elly-great picture!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Elly, love that photo!


----------

